# New project finished-the Sneaker Sled



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi guys, thought I'd post up some photos of my newest idea-the Sneaker Sled. For the past few seasons I've been obsessed with trying to design and build the perfect waterfowling sled. I wanted something that would meet these design goals-light, concealable, able to carry a lot of weight, towable behind a boat, able to be used in snow, ice, mud, and shallow water, and able to be used as a blind when unloaded. After a few prototypes I settled on a design and got to building-here she is!

Specs- LOA 90" (****pit 72"), Width 40" (****pit 30"), depth 10", weight 30-35lbs

Built of 3/8" Divynycell marine foam core w/epoxy and fiberglass sheathing, keels sheathed with Dynel fabric for extra wear resistance-this was my first time working with Divynycell-it's awesome stuff! They are using it to build everything from tiny personal kayaks to 100'+ ocean-going sportfishing boats-it's light, very strong, and closed-cell so it won't absorb water if it gets exposed. I can't wait to build more stuff with it! Combined with epoxy it makes a very strong, light, and durable structure.











In the interest of using it as a blind, I had my wife help me make a removable blind cover-it is made of 1000D Cordura, and is held in place with a removable conduit bar and some heavy-duty snaps, with layout blind style doors-





I can't wait to see how well they actually hunt-next week can't get here fast enough!


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

That looks awesome! With some modifications it looks like it could be modified to be a layout boat too.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

SWEET Cody!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

That is craftsmanship right there! A lot of thought went into that project I'm sure. Super cool!8)8)8)


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Very cool and FM is right, man your attention to detail is killer. The only thing you could have done diffrent is use max4 camo for blind material.

http://www.ebay.com/bhp/realtree-max-4-fabric

I'm sure you are going to grass it up though.

You need to give us some action shots of you in the boat with ducks piled up on it. :grin:


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

That looks awesome, you have some major craftsman's skill!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks guys! I really can't wait to see how they do on the water! Fish-n-I thought about going camo, but I wanted to leave the option open to hunt sheet water with it and thought a solid color might work better. We will have to see!


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Looks Awesome, How much time do you have into it? And $$ too, if you dont mind?


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

That is awesome, your work is excellent. 

How much to have you make me one?


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks again guys-the materials are fairly expensive, I figure each sled has about $500 in materials in it with the cover included. Each one takes me around 20-25 hours give or take, so they're not that complex to build but it does take some time. Toasty, I would love to build you one after I get to hunt out of them a bit to make sure I'm happy with the design-PM me if you're interested!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Cool stuff, mad skills


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Very nice, Cody. How will you transport it? How stable is it? How much does it weigh? Will you be able to stake it down?


----------

